# Wyndham sale presentation



## pamandgary (Apr 19, 2009)

We just attended a Wyndham sale presentation.  It was extremely high pressure and non professional.  We were held captive for 3+ hours then they wouldn't make good with the $100 offer we had been promised if we went to the presentation.  We were told we had to go find the person who signed us up for the presentation, as it wasn't Wyndham's promise even though Wyndham's name was all over the reservation with the $100 in writing if we attended.  There is no way in h--- I would consider buying at this time from them.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Don't accpect a "no gift" - you did your torture*



first class said:


> We just attended a Wyndham sale presentation.  It was extremely high pressure and non professional.  We were held captive for 3+ hours then they wouldn't make good with the $100 offer we had been promised if we went to the presentation.  We were told we had to go find the person who signed us up for the presentation, as it wasn't Wyndham's promise even though Wyndham's name was all over the reservation with the $100 in writing if we attended.  There is no way in h--- I would consider buying at this time from them.  Has anyone else experienced this?



Pressure sales - absolutely. Refused the gift? No way!  Go back and demand your gift as promised and start to talk louder than normal near the tour check in area if they try to refuse. Don't make a big scene but be insistent as they owe it to you - especially if it was in writing.  They are bad but they have always delivered what was promised. Buying any Wyndham at retail is a big mistake as it is SO much cheaper resale. I would start to say that loud enough in the open sales area to be overheard until they delivered the promised $$$.  What weasels.


----------



## EAM (Apr 19, 2009)

You might also consider reporting your experience to the highest management person at the resort as well as to Wyndham corporate.


----------



## pamandgary (Apr 20, 2009)

We ended up getting the $100, but had to find the "private company" hired by Wyndham to lure people in.  It became more the issue than the money.  I will never buy from Wyndham.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Where was this?  Was it on Kauai?


----------



## lprstn (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, all the time.  Every timeshare presentation (ok to be fair let's say 98%) of them have been high pressure.  We have stopped attending them.  Especially the places we own.  It's easier for us to say no to places we don't own, because we own quite enough timeshares thank you.

Don't attend the presentations, and have a better vacation.


----------



## pamandgary (Apr 21, 2009)

The presentation was in Lahaina, Maui, but the resort they were pushing was on Bali Hai Villas in Princeville on Kauai.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Apr 21, 2009)

FWIW - The presentation at Disney was low pressure and she kept it under an hour as we requested. (no incentive other than cookies & iced-tea)

My Marriott experience wasn't great but it wasn't horrible either.


----------



## Rad techs (Apr 21, 2009)

We attended the Wyndham presentation at  Bali Hai Villas in Princeville on Kauai. It was High pressure which I expect , but what was surprising, was how they bashed RCI , a related company. I have a points timeshare (RCI) and a weeks timeshare (II). Our friends have  RCI weeks Newport  Rhode Island ( now managed by Wyndham) . The presentation was unprofessional and the salesperson wasn't very knowledgable of other programs  . It seemed like they were all trained and turned loose that morning. They told us we would never be able to trade into a Wyndham property with RCI , however, that's how we got there for 2 weeks. Owners we talked to later were not real pleased with what they bought after dealing with all the fine print we all learn when it's too late.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Jive them and they will buy?*



Rad techs said:


> We attended the Wyndham presentation at  Bali Hai Villas in Princeville on Kauai. It was High pressure which I expect , but what was surprising, was how they bashed RCI , a related company. I have a points timeshare (RCI) and a weeks timeshare (II). Our friends have  RCI weeks Newport  Rhode Island ( now managed by Wyndham) . The presentation was unprofessional and the salesperson wasn't very knowledgable of other programs  . It seemed like they were all trained and turned loose that morning. They told us we would never be able to trade into a Wyndham property with RCI , however, that's how we got there for 2 weeks. Owners we talked to later were not real pleased with what they bought after dealing with all the fine print we all learn when it's too late.



It is rather incredible that the Wyndham Weasel sales teams seem to be schooled in "talking down" that is somehow supposed to create a sale of the overpriced developer time they offer. It can be "the great deal" they had LAST MONTH that somehow we missed(!) that, if you play along, later resurfaces when they "find" one you can buy(!) or the badmouthing of RCI/II and, shiver, RESALE POINTS (Heavens!).  The negativity about everything except the full priced, bogus "VIP" (you ALWAYS must be pitched VIP) points often based at a resort thousands of miles from where you are sitting makes little sense to  me.  But to Weasel minds it must be perfect as they all do it as shown by our three "updates" at three resorts across the country over a three month period.  It was almost word for word at each. At least the popcorn was good and those $75-$125 gift cards spent pretty well too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I asked where you were, just because we went to the Bali Hai presentation this past Friday.  The gist of the conversation was, "This is Hawaii and we are selling, while Westin and Marriott aren't because they are overpriced."  He also said that everyone wants Hawaii, but owning is the only way to get here.   Clueless salesperson.  

Trying to feed us that line just makes me want to regurgitate it back to him in spades, but I held my tongue.   

I have seen Bali Hai 2 bedrooms with my blue week, months ahead.  Granted, the seasons are always fall and late spring, but still, it's a BLUE week.


----------



## Diamondsleeper (Apr 22, 2009)

first class said:


> We just attended a Wyndham sale presentation.  It was extremely high pressure and non professional.  We were held captive for 3+ hours then they wouldn't make good with the $100 offer we had been promised if we went to the presentation.  We were told we had to go find the person who signed us up for the presentation, as it wasn't Wyndham's promise even though Wyndham's name was all over the reservation with the $100 in writing if we attended.  There is no way in h--- I would consider buying at this time from them.  Has anyone else experienced this?



I think some of this varies by location.
We are currently staying near Orlando FL for Disney World. Wyndham Cypress Palms.  We happen to already be Wyndham owners and I am familiar from previous experiences with some of the tactics timeshare sales people use. On this trip I was pleasantly surprised to find the Wyndham sales staff did not use any high pressure sales tactics. Our 45 min update was pretty much that. A question and answer session with a few offers of what they could do if we were interested in obtaining more points.
When it had been 45 min I mentioned we were running out of time and needed to get going. That was it. The rep left and another person came to close it out and validate our gift. He asked us to take part in a quick survey as to our impression of the representative and if we were likely to purchase more points in the future. Which was unlikely. 
One other question I found interesting considering how some timeshare companies use a tag team type tactic with multiple reps. He asked if any other person(s) had come into the area while we were there. The answer was no. Maybe some of these timeshares have gotten the message and are attempting to clean up their act and stop using some of those tactics.
The whole thing was pretty painless and we got our gift that was worth over $100. Tickets to the Arabian Nights Dinner Show.


----------



## Culli (Apr 22, 2009)

Have never been to a Wyndham "presentation" but last time at Glacial Canyon we did allow someone to come to the room for a "resort update".  He had our paper work and said I see you bought resale and asked if I didn't mind telling him what I paid.......I told him.  He than pretty much gave us the gifts promised and left, he did do a short survey of what we liked/disliked etc.  He wasn't pushy at all and actually a nice guy and yes he was also a sales rep.

BTW what is Wyndham pts going for through the developer?  Is it about $129 per thousand pts?  Just trying to figure out what my pts would have cost if I bought through developer.


----------



## jtridle (Apr 22, 2009)

Diamondsleeper said:


> I thinks some of this varies by location.
> We are currently staying near Orlando FL for Disney World. Wyndham Cypress Palms.  On this trip I was pleasantly surprised to find the Wyndham sales staff did not use any high pressure sales tactics.




And two years ago I had absolutely the worst experience at Cypress Palms (aside from Grand Dessert in Las Vegas) with the salesmen as I have ever had in 20 years of Fairfield/Wyndham ownership.  To say that they were jerks (and yes they used the tagteam) is an understatement beyond words.  I was in tears as I left.  My husband did not accompany me on this trip but they took me for the "survey" anyway, or whatever they wanted to call it.  They threatened to call corporate to turn me in and take away my VIP gold status, which they said I was not entitled to (they were wrong by the way and I told them so and why), and left the room and came back and told me they had called corporate and it was up to them what to do with me.  So far, nothing has happened.  You don't know how close I was to screaming at the top of my lungs to all the other customers, "run to your laptops, do some research, and buy resale".  They definitely would have deserved it.


----------



## Culli (Apr 22, 2009)

jtridle said:


> And two years ago I had absolutely the worst experience at Cypress Palms (aside from Grand Dessert in Las Vegas) with the salesmen as I have ever had in 20 years of Fairfield/Wyndham ownership.  To say that they were jerks (and yes they used the tagteam) is an understatement beyond words.  I was in tears as I left.  My husband did not accompany me on this trip but they took me for the "survey" anyway, or whatever they wanted to call it.  They threatened to call corporate to turn me in and take away my VIP gold status, which they said I was not entitled to (they were wrong by the way and I told them so and why), and left the room and came back and told me they had called corporate and it was up to them what to do with me.  So far, nothing has happened.  You don't know how close I was to screaming at the top of my lungs to all the other customers, "run to your laptops, do some research, and buy resale".  They definitely would have deserved it.



Wow what happened!?!?!  Why would they do this, and you bought from the developer in the first place I assume?  Sorry to hear that, I just don't get why any org would allow representatives of their company act like this.


----------



## jtridle (Apr 23, 2009)

Diamondsleeper said:


> I thinks some of this varies by location.
> We are currently staying near Orlando FL for Disney World. Wyndham Cypress Palms.  On this trip I was pleasantly surprised to find the Wyndham sales staff did not use any high pressure sales tactics.




And two years ago I had absolutely the worst experience at Cypress Palms (aside from Grand Dessert in Las Vegas) with the salesmen as I have ever had in 20 years of Fairfield/Wyndham ownership.  To say that they were jerks (and yes they used the tagteam) is an understatement beyond words.  I was in tears as I left.  My husband did not accompany me on this trip but they took me for the "survey" anyway, or whatever they wanted to call it.  They threatened to call corporate to turn me in and take away my VIP gold status, which they said I was not entitled to (they were wrong by the way and I told them so and why), and left the room and came back and told me they had called corporate and it was up to them what to do with me.  So far, nothing has happened.  You don't know how close I was to screaming at the top of my lungs to all the other customers, "run to your laptops, do some research, and buy resale".  They definitely would have deserved it.


----------



## gstepic (Apr 23, 2009)

*Now they are using the forclosure line*

They are such nice people that instead of spening all kinds of legal fees on folks that can't pay their finance charges or maintenence fees those good guys gladly resell their properties instead of sueing the owners!

We are at Bonnet Creek right now and I almost gagged during our update presentation. The salesman pulled a listing out from a drawer for special deals, properties that were about to go into some sort of forclosure. He said his manager must have left the list in his drawer by mistake and as my wife and I were talking he mumbles stuff like "I can't believe this" and "I have never seen deals like this before". I almost broke out laughing! 

It did make be wonder if prices are even lower than usual on the resale market. I really do not like taking advantage of someone elses misfortune and I am not going to buy something if we really do not need it, even if it is a deal. 

But down the road I do want more points when I will have time to use them and the bottom line is anyone will take a beating selling a retail purchased property on the resale market, that is just a timeshare market fact of life.

Gary


----------



## sullco (Apr 23, 2009)

*the end of timeshare*

I am alternately amused and disgusted at these stories of "sales table abuse".  It certainly seems to me that we have reached the tipping point in the history of timesharing.  The overbuilt status of many destinations, the surfeit of owner resales, the cresting awareness of the public about timeshare's faults, and the astounding stupidity of typical marketing and sales methods all mean that the industry has to be in its death throes.

Fractional ownership, on the other hand, marketed and sold with integrity at high end properties seems destined to be the only "partial ownership" approach to resort real estate that will make sense as/when we emerge from this recession.

How can anyone who is still working and with limited time justify the whole ownership of a second home when their investment portfolios are down 40%? How can people who claim to be "green" justify idle homes in what may be ecologically fragile places, just for their own egos?

If it sounds like I am shilling for fractional ownership, with its wildly different sales approach from timeshare, maybe I am.  But I would like some feedback from knowledgeable people on whether you believe 

a) is timeshare dead?
b) does fractional ownership of resort properties (for those who can afford it, of course) look promising to you?


----------



## Diamondsleeper (Apr 23, 2009)

gstepic said:


> They are such nice people that instead of spening all kinds of legal fees on folks that can't pay their finance charges or maintenence fees those good guys gladly resell their properties instead of sueing the owners!
> 
> We are at Bonnet Creek right now and I almost gagged during our update presentation. The salesman pulled a listing out from a drawer for special deals, properties that were about to go into some sort of foreclosure. He said his manager must have left the list in his drawer by mistake and as my wife and I were talking he mumbles stuff like "I can't believe this" and "I have never seen deals like this before". I almost broke out laughing!
> 
> ...



Our guy over here at Cypress Palms did happen to claim that he had helped several owners resell their ownerships rather than have Wyndham pursue foreclosure on them.  I really have my doubts about that (such nice guys) but I don't put it beyond the realm of possibility if its saving Wyndham money in legal fees rather than pursuing foreclosure. If I was interested in buying more, which I am not, the price would have to match or beat what is on the resale market which is practically zero for me to even carry on the conversation with the Wyndham rep.


----------

